# Saros vs spheros



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys,
I have several shimano reels and one quantum and I'm looking to add another spinning reel. I have two stradic 4000s, a spheros 4000 and a saros 2500. 

I'd like to add either another spheros or saros in a 3000 or 4000 size. I love them both...

This will be used primarily for inshore saltwater fishing with occasional freshwater duty. 

Does anyone have a recommendation for one vs the other?

Thanks,
FishStickMan


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Either the Saros or Spheros will work. The Saros does come with an extra spool if that is something you will need.


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a particular difference between the two or are they generally comparable?

Thanks,
FishStickMan


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Symetre does not have the stonger Paladin gearing or the thread in "Direct Drive" handle.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I love my saros. Have landed 40" bull reds with it before off the yak.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

My vote would be the Saros 3000. Great reel and nice that it comes with the extra spool.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I have a spheros 4000, 12000 and 14000.

I do not care for their white fiber drag washers tho...

And I do wish shimanno would smarten up and put a better handle on them or at least offer a upgrade availability handle the same as they do buying extra spools..

when ever they were bought, I immediately ordered some carbon tx drag washers and cals grease from http://www.smoothdrag.com/ depending on use/stress Ive put them thru, I will re grease once a year or sooner as needed..

Other than that, for the money, these are great reels IMO.

I've never used the other one mentioned. Im sure its a good'n too..

Hog


----------

